# Pontoon Boat for a MINI Liveaboard



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Pontoon Boat for Liveaboard*

Never really thought about using one for that purpose. I'm sure with the right canopy and sides than a 20-24 would be alright. I've basically used one for transport to and from the ML islands for camping and it works great. Storage was my major downfall of a pontoon. I did not have the driveway space and had to pay to keep it somewhere else. It's definitely do able if you ask me. Better hurry on the purchase though, the prices tend to sky rocket approaching the summer time. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Pontoon Boat for Liveaboard*

I'm not looking to do something where it's just a deck and put a few tents on it.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Pontoon Boat for Liveaboard*



> It would need to sleep 4 max, no frills, gas grill


Anyway to convince you to go charcoal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

*Re: Pontoon Boat for Liveaboard*



> > It would need to sleep 4 max, no frills, gas grill
> 
> 
> Anyway to convince you to go charcoal?



Way too much time to set-up. We use our propane grill every other day at home.

Maybe look into building a recessed fire pit towards the bow. ;D Would be pretty cool, but I think the odds are 2:1 that we would have a fire and sink the pontoon.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I've known several guys who built small house boats. Once you have the deck stripped you can build the shelter like a wood framed house and set it up anyway you want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

> I've known several guys who built small house boats. Once you have the deck stripped you can build the shelter like a wood framed house and set it up anyway you want.



I have seen a bunch of those, but don't need a lot of comforts like small kitchen, frig., A/C.












This is a Sun Tracker 21' party barge.

Maybe turn the front 2 lounges as a bed and same with the rear. Add some coolers, Pontoon gas grill, freshwater tank.

Are those lounges comfortable to sleep on? Think in TENT terms.

Have a custom full enclosure built that would stretch over the binimi top and have snaps along the entire rail. Top would be like a tent and have zippers that would open with mosquito netting. 


This has been a project I have wanted to do for a while.

Would love to have something like this to tow the skiff around the back country of the keys for a week or more and not have to have a massive houseboat.

My wife and I are pretty hardy as we have camped on East Cape in July. Only spent one night of hell there and spent the rest of the week at the Flamingo Campground.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Had a 21 Part Barge thought a few years back about doing the same thing, I like the fact that it has an aluminum deck as opposed to the plywood. I would find and older one to strip. I would find the biggest tent or tents that fit and use air matresses. Those pull out bench seats would not be comfortable. Have seen some pretty good deals on boats in this kind of shape. Good luck should be a fun project and trip.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Those seats are great for sitting, but not so much for laying down. I'd still build a small cabin and have flip up bunk beds on either side. This will be much nicer especially when the weather gets snotty. 

Another option is to find an old pop up camper and mount it to the deck of the boat. When it's down it's just a raised deck, when it's up it can sleep 4 easily.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

> Those seats are great for sitting, but not so much for laying down. I'd still build a small cabin and have flip up bunk beds on either side. This will be much nicer especially when the weather gets snotty.
> 
> Another option is to find an old pop up camper and mount it to the deck of the boat. When it's down it's just a raised deck, when it's up it can sleep 4 easily.













Here is really what I want. The inside could be modified a bunch of different ways. Like I said I need to keep this project on a budget and I know a top like that is pricey.



Or one like this, longer.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

http://gulfport.craigslist.org/boa/2860441150.html


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Find an old one, strip it, use conduit to make a frame. Use canvas for a top and sew on screen sides to make it look similar to the last picture. The ones you posted look short to me.

Sounds like a fun project.


----------



## dawgaholic (Sep 27, 2011)

For overnighting, it would be hard to beat a Sun Tracker:

http://www.suntrackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3349

You can buy these here in the ATL within your budget. Sleep 4-6, pretty spartan outside of the potty & small kitchette but as you can see, let your pocketbook do the outfitting.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If you can learn how to build the bimini top yourself it might work out ok, but to have one made like that.....ouch! I still say just build a shack, it's the cheapest way unless you just use a long tent or 2. What about those pop up canopies with mosquito netting?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I think you are on the right track, but you may want to consider a "deck Boat". You can run much shallower and actually have increased righting ability as a pontoon, if half submerged, will lose what righting moment it had. We built a small hunting barge on a pontoon boat frame about 1960. While towing it (the weather was nasty) we were shocked to see it roll over in a northeast wind. Parts of it are north of the 520 or at least were before the storms of 2004.

Could you modify a tent to mount on it. I think I have seen cabin tents about 12' by 8'. (Korean war squad tents). I think it would be fun to try that. In case of really bad weather you could strike the tent and take shelter in it as well.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Build an escargo class boat. It will draft a lot less and can be pushed by a smaller motor. http://www.gruene-flotte.de/


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/boa/2823834277.html

Nice idea, but another money pit awaits. More gas, gas, gas...


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Considering the money that would go into this build I would consider whether you would be doing this type of thing often or just once a year or so. If this thing isn't really going to get used that often you might consider rental. Personally if I had one of those rigs I would be using it all the time so you may very well intend to use it regularly. Here's a rental example.

http://evergladesnationalparkboattoursflamingo.com/houseboat.php


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

I have no idea how much I would use this.

I'm really in "the idea process". Would really prefer a used pontoon boat and have a camping cover built for it. I can then just remove the top and use as a regular pontoon boat.

I will also look into a Deck Boat. Thanks Frank.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

I actually owe one of these houseboats (31' Catamaran Cruisers)... 
http://evergladesnationalparkboattoursflamingo.com/houseboat.php 

...and keep it primarily in the Keys. I have owned it and used it in the Keys for 8 years and let me tell you it is one of the best vacation experiences you will ever have. Nothing like having your skiff moored to your "pad" and the ability to go anywhere with the luxury of A/C, shower, TV, refrigerator and anything else you can think of. Have an Onan 2800 generator runs everything on the boat. Nothing like sitting on the top deck watching the sunset in the Keys sipping a cold one. The experience is second to none & you can pick up some older 31' footers for around $8,000 - $15,000. They are trailerable since they only have an 8' beam....just make sure you have a big tow rig....


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Spent a lot of time thinking about this ..... for me, the simplest boat was a Carolina Skiff-style boat at about 24'.  Small console all the way in the back.  Open front to store kayaks, tent, cooler, porta-potty, stove, and other misc camping gear.

Motor to your destination.  Anchor off.  Throw kayaks overboard and tether.  Set up tent inside boat.   Fish within paddling distance of your mothership.  Could cook on land (if nearby) or possible with care on boat.  Could also sleep on land if desirable, or on boat if not.

This would be almost perfect for short-term trips to remote destinations (stay as long as ice holds out -- gotta keep the beers cold) .....  

AP


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

there's a fixer up pontoon boat for sale just north of the Riverbreeze ramp


----------

